# Minllyn quarry/mine - January 2017



## Newage (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi All

So the small village of Dinas Mawddwy in mid wales what does it have to offer?

Does it have a shop - NO
Does it have a BMW dealership - NO
Does it have railway station - NO

But what it does have is a pub (The red lion)and a derelict slate mine.

Minllyn quarry opened after 1840, it closed and re-opened in 1872 the quarry never produced much
slate and the work force was reduced down to just 20 men and by 1925 the quarry closed down for good.

This was my second visit - solo quarry explore - fun
enough BS on with a few pictures.

Flooded cavern (that water is deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep)







In this cavern is the remains of an old steam boiler.






Some of the caverns are quite large.






At the back is a slate block winch.






There are a fair few tunnels that run off in all directions but most are dead ends, or just lead from cavern to cavern.






The last shot is of a chain and pulley hanging from one of the cavern ceiling.






Well that will do, thanks for looking all comments are most welcome.
There are a few more pictures on my FlickR page so head on over to:-

https://www.flickr.com/photos/newage2/albums/72157669592177593

Cheers Newage

Oh go on then - one more, just remember little children,
Underground quarries and mines are dangerous places and you never know whats

lurking in the dark................


----------



## smiler (Jan 28, 2017)

I liked that Newage, Thanks


----------



## Mole Man (Jan 28, 2017)

Great stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## Conrad (Jan 28, 2017)

Lush as usual


----------



## druid (Jan 29, 2017)

The water actually looks a bit lower than it did a few months back.

All good but I love the last shot.


----------

